# Пошла положительная динамика, нужен вызов из любой клиники, согласны на платные услуги



## vostv (24 Фев 2012)

"Уважаемые доктора,
моему сыну 3сентября поставили диагнозы:Менингококковая инфекция,
Клещевой энцефалит,Менингококковый менингоэнцефалит,
Пищевая токсикоинфекция.После их лечения ребенок впал в кому,
в которой находился больше месяца.Но я знаю,что это врачебная ошибка,
во время манипуляций люмбальной пункции был задет нерв,после которого начались 
припадки,реланиумом пытались успокоить судорожный синдром,
после которого наступила кома-3.Сейчас пошла положительная динамика,
мой сын открывает глаза,умеет управлять языком и конечностями,
головой,дыхание спонтанное,но не встает,у него тетраплегия.
Пожалуйста помогите матери поставить сына на ноги.Пришлите, 
пожалуйста ,вызов для Бабий Николая,наш адрес :Россия,
Амурская область,г.Благовещенск,
ул. Ломоносова 265-209.Телефон:89248483818.Напишите стоимость лечения.
Спасибо.


http://files.mail.ru/0UHK30
http://files.mail.ru/9ZRN0I
http://files.mail.ru/KI7HR0
http://files.mail.ru/GT3U3W
http://files.mail.ru/HJBXTS


----------

